# Eclipse NoClassDefFoundError



## ttmgot (18. Aug 2014)

Hallo Leute,

schon einige Zeit her, das ich hier war, aber ich hab leider mal wieder ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich vor kurzen ein Maven-Project ausgecheckt. Das war das erste mal, das ich das mit Maven und nicht mit SVN gemacht habe, also liegt es vielleicht daran, aber ich habe mich eigentlich genau an die Beschreibung gehalten, also glaube ich das nicht.

Auf jeden Fall bekomme ich jedes mal, wenn ich Code ausführen will, folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: experimentalcode/students/xxx/files/exampleFiles/IndexGeneration
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: experimentalcode.students.xxx.files.exampleFiles.IndexGeneration
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> ...



Ich hab natürlich zuerst gegoogelt und schon ein paar sachen ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg;

-Oben Projekt auswählen, dann clean und alle Projekte ausprobieren, die nicht gehen.
-neuen workspace machen, projekt neu importieren und dann ausführen
-alle Dateien refreshen
-rechtsklick auf Projekt->Properties->java build path-> alte Bibliothek entfernen und neue hinzufügen


Leider fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein. Hat vielleicht noch irgendein Genie eine Idee? Ihr würdet mir damit echt das Leben retten.


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Aug 2014)

Hi,

du hast bereits die notwendigen Schritte angezeigt, die hier angebracht wären. Du hast vermutlich die falsche JAR zum Classpath hinzugefügt.


----------



## ttmgot (18. Aug 2014)

Hi,

erstmal danke für die Antwort. Es lag anscheinend nicht an falschen JARS. Stattdessen wurden auch zwei andere Projekte gebraucht, und für die musste man auch eine neue Bibliothek hinzufügen.

Jetzt krieg ich halt einen anderen Error und zwar 



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: de/lmu/ifi/dbs/elki/data/NumberVector$Factory : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:643)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
> ...



Kann das an der falschen Java Version liegen? Ich benutze Ubuntu und habe bei allen drei Projekten jetzt die Bibliothek java-6-openjdk-amd64 hinzugefügt.

Muss ich dazu ein neues Thema erstellen?


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Aug 2014)

Ja genau.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Aug 2014)

Moin,



ttmgot hat gesagt.:


> Kann das an der falschen Java Version liegen?


Genau - einfach mal nach der Meldung googlen .....

https://www.google.de/search?q=Unsu...annel=nts&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ZOTyU97ZLKSG8QeTtIHoAg

Gruß
Klaus


----------

